# Atlanto Axial Joint Injection



## rconstant (Aug 25, 2011)

Good Day.....
I am looking for guidance on how to correctly bill for an atlantoaxial joint injection.  Is this a facet block or should it be billed as an intermediate joint injection?  If Facet block, what level would I associate it with?

Beckey


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 28, 2011)

Below is from AMA CPT Assistant December 2010
__________________________________________

Question:What is the appropriate code to report for an intra-articular atlanto-occipital joint injection (AO or C0-C1 joint) or an intra-articular atlanto-axial joint injection (AA or C1-C2 joint)?Marvel J Hammer RN CPC CCS-P PCS ACS-PM CHCO, Denver, CO

Answer:It is appropriate to report code 64490, Injection(s), diagnostic or therapeutic agent, paravertebral facet (zygapophyseal) joint (or nerves innervating that joint) with image guidance (fluoroscopy or CT), cervical or thoracic; single level, for either atlanto-occipital or atlanto-axial joint injection. The atlanto-occipital joint is between the base of the skull and first vertebrae of the cervical spine. Injections into the atlanto-occipital joint may be used to treat pain at the back of the head.


----------

